# Nashville BBQ Contest Results



## LarryWolfe (May 27, 2008)

Chuck that is a fantastic showing especially for your first contest!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 27, 2008)

Great job! Things get crazy at a contest?


----------



## wittdog (May 27, 2008)

Great Job..Congrats.


----------



## Rag1 (May 27, 2008)

Outstanding. Your bar is now set high for future comps.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 27, 2008)

Congrats!  Now you're hooked!
How many teams were there?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 27, 2008)

whew, those small competitions are easy to screw up and get
a last place, congrats!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 27, 2008)

hey that bit of info stays here!


----------



## Puff1 (May 27, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Diva Q (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (May 27, 2008)

You done good! 7 teams or not. Comps are hectic!


----------

